# Train Horn - Placement/Positioning



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

There is not a great definitive "Train Horn Thread"....not setting out to make one....but it would be kind of nice to get some info all in one spot....

I recently picked a train horn from my Andrew @ ORT, (shameless plug  )...was doing a bit of looking around the car last night as to where i want to install it (well b/c i over analyze everything), and have come to the following road blocks/obstacles/questions:



Drivers or Passengers side?
Facing forward/backwards?
Mounting facing forwards will be more difficult as there isnt as much room to get a bracket to work great
Mounting backwards is easier, but not sure how it will sound, I dont want it to be horribly loud in the cabin of the car
Drivers side - wires are shorter to run, but have if pointing forward will blow into the back of a non-vented grill (R32 bumper)
Passengers side - can mount forward, will blow thru the vents, and will be able to see the trumpets thru the gril...but longer wires...


if anyone knows me/my car, the main objective is functionality as well as it being clean and hidden, to an extent, i dont mind things being visible, but it has to be for the right reasons!

Does anyone have any input one way or another? Photos of installs?

edit: this is what i want to avoid :facepalm:








Cheers


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

found this, not sure how long yours are if they would work that way? 

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/Metuo18t/Air Ride Build/AirRidebuildup016-1.jpg

id say if you are worried about seeing them on the pass. side through the vent, give them a coat of black paint? should help a bit.


----------



## Dat R (Jan 11, 2013)

Does the train horn from ORT come with a switch that you mount inside the car or do you have to replace the stock horn with it?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Mr.Tan said:


> found this, not sure how long yours are if they would work that way?
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac20/Metuo18t/Air Ride Build/AirRidebuildup016-1.jpg
> 
> id say if you are worried about seeing them on the pass. side through the vent, give them a coat of black paint? should help a bit.


thats the horns i posted above, just with the bumper off!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

passanger side and forward will be the best for performance. get ready to scare the sh!t out of people:laugh:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

fouckhest said:


> thats the horns i posted above, just with the bumper off!


you sure? that dood in the pic i posted still has his fender liners in and I think is a mkiv. your pic looks like mkv?


regardless... i think posting them forward on either side would be the best bet here. paint them black if you worried about them being seeing, and just dremmel out those holes on the drivers side R vents like most people do.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Dat R said:


> Does the train horn from ORT come with a switch that you mount inside the car or do you have to replace the stock horn with it?


no it has pigtails off the end of the solenoid, then you wire how you want...i will be hooking mine up to a momentary switch as i dont want it to be my default horn



fasttt600 said:


> passanger side and forward will be the best for performance. get ready to scare the sh!t out of people:laugh:


for sure, its just being able to see it from the outside is my worry :/



Mr.Tan said:


> you sure? that dood in the pic i posted still has his fender liners in and I think is a mkiv. your pic looks like mkv?
> 
> 
> regardless... i think posting them forward on either side would be the best bet here. paint them black if you worried about them being seeing, and just dremmel out those holes on the drivers side R vents like most people do.


negative ghostrider...click on the photo you posted when you google it (should say "show original photo), it will take you to a build thread for a user named _durty_, it is an mk4 gti/golf that ends up on RSs....same car/horn :thumbup:


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

incredible. 


:laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Mr.Tan said:


> incredible.
> 
> 
> :laugh:


i always google b/f posting, LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Dat R said:


> Does the train horn from ORT come with a switch that you mount inside the car or do you have to replace the stock horn with it?


We have a train horn kit that includes everything you need to install. We also sell just the train horns.

Houck, when I had them on my MkIV, I put them on the chassis leg under the battery. Conveniently, there are holes there already which make it very easy to mount.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We have a train horn kit that includes everything you need to install. We also sell just the train horns.
> 
> Houck, when I had them on my MkIV, I put them on the chassis leg under the battery. Conveniently, there are holes there already which make it very easy to mount.


was that when you had it zip tied there:laugh:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Houck, when I had them on my MkIV, I put them on the chassis leg under the battery. Conveniently, there are holes there already which make it very easy to mount.


i will have to take another look next time i am out in the garage; i was looking all under there last night and nothing on the drivers side seemed to be a good option for that side....thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> was that when you had it zip tied there:laugh:


I actually had them mounted there after I test fitted them. Don't bring your frustrations from home and air them on vortex.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I actually had them mounted there after I test fitted them. Don't bring your frustrations from home and air them on vortex.


haha


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Houck - When I get mine I'm gonna install them in a completely different place than anyone has ever attempted...INSIDE the car! Don't hate.


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

aVWGTIguy said:


> Houck - When I get mine I'm gonna install them in a completely different place than anyone has ever attempted...INSIDE the car! Don't hate.


id expect nothing less


----------



## Earlskey (Apr 3, 2007)

So does the Train horn fit the MKV?


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

cool! interested


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Earlskey said:


> So does the Train horn fit the MKV?


train horns are more or less universal. it depends where you place it :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I got the shorter ones so i was able to aim it out the front lower grilles of my mk4 so its quieter inside the car and louder in front :thumbup: (i bent it down below the rad support after this picture but you get the point)


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> I got the shorter ones so i was able to aim it out the front lower grilles of my mk4 so its quieter inside the car and louder in front :thumbup: (i bent it down below the rad support after this picture but you get the point)


 That looks great! What brand is that?


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

ornithology said:


> That looks great! What brand is that?


 Kleinn model 99. The triple horn above is the model 130. 

http://www.kleinn.com/Compact_Air_Horns_Truck_Horns/Dual_Car_Air_Horn_99.htm 
http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_16392_Kleinn-Model-99.html 


Browse the whole lineup: http://www.kleinn.com/Compact_Air_Horns_Truck_Horns.htm


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> i will have to take another look next time i am out in the garage; i was looking all under there last night and nothing on the drivers side seemed to be a good option for that side....thanks


 That's the place I was thinking of putting it. I'm still on the fence about cutting out the holes on the R grill. I really don't want to. You'll prob be done by the time I get mine though. I have to wait for Andrew to get back from his resort vacation to ship it out. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

MechEngg said:


> I got the shorter ones so i was able to aim it out the front lower grilles of my mk4 so its quieter inside the car and louder in front :thumbup: (i bent it down below the rad support after this picture but you get the point)


 those look nice, but i really didnt want to see any part of them in the bay, and that would be seen in my bay.... 



BIG_ANT said:


> That's the place I was thinking of putting it. I'm still on the fence about cutting out the holes on the R grill. I really don't want to. You'll prob be done by the time I get mine though. I have to wait for Andrew to get back from his resort vacation to ship it out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


 ended up finding a spot in the back under my car....will see how loud it is in the car...but it wont be my primary horn, so should be okay


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> ended up finding a spot in the back under my car....will see how loud it is in the car...but it wont be my primary horn, so should be okay


 I'm also gonna have it as a secondary horn, but I want mine to be as loud as possible in the front. I hate Charleston drivers and it's time they knew that. :wink:


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

BIG_ANT said:


> I'm also gonna have it as a secondary horn, but I want mine to be as loud as possible in the front. I hate Charleston drivers and it's time they knew that. :wink:
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


 

i lived there for 5yrs....they dont care, wont notice and will never change! LOL


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

shouldve put it on the drivers side as its a tight squeeze on the pass side. 











might be coming out soon anyhow as i never keep it connected. leaks like a sieve


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

fouckhest said:


> i lived there for 5yrs....they dont care, wont notice and will never change! LOL


 Yeah, I got here right before you left. You going to SOWO? Andrew was talking about driving down here then heading out Thursday. Could meet up and cruise together if you are going that early. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

BIG_ANT said:


> Yeah, I got here right before you left. You going to SOWO? Andrew was talking about driving down here then heading out Thursday. Could meet up and cruise together if you are going that early.
> 
> 
> Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


 gotcha...yeah i will be at sowo....i am planning on being parked and eating lunch at the old bavarian on thursday! :beer:


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

Update pics? Mine will be here Thursday. 


Sent from my coconut carrying Swallow. African or European?


----------



## 32_d3gr33s (Aug 3, 2011)

heres mine


----------



## Tinker Bell. (Feb 16, 2011)

i just got mine last week for my subaru. :thumbup:

i have less room now than i did in my mk4..


----------



## Stretched (May 11, 2010)

glad you made this thread, I too am looking for a ideal spot. also OP , just read your PVW article :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

somewhere in my posts there it's a guy that had a horn blasters one that is installed ON the underside of rear bumper, which is what I'm going to FINALLY get around to doing since I've had my horn sitting for almost two years, same horn


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

here it is,i plan on doing this after finals, may 9th. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5690392-Figured-its-about-time... let me know if you go this route and take pictures please for me hah 



scroll down to see his mount location


----------

